

A guide to setting up GitHub's Boxen - bitsweet
https://coderwall.com/p/d8iw2g

======
whalesalad
Wow some of this advice is pretty gnarly. The bit about rm -rf /usr/local made
my heart skip a beat.

------
niggler
wait, boxen requires FileVault? Why?

~~~
dewski
You can disable it with:

    
    
      boxen --no-fde

